# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  [RESOLVED] WIPI and Noobs

## Nightwalker83

Hi,

Anyone know if WiPi is compatible with Noobs? It states in the manual that this particular dongle is compatible with"Raspbian Wheezy" onwards. However, I can not find a PI Operating System version history.

Thanks,


Nightwalker83

----------


## Nightwalker83

I have read that I need to download thee full Raspbian distro rather than Noobs which is a different version/release.

https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/

----------

